# (H) Dwarfs (W) lots



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Have 32 Dwarf warriors w shields looking for Necron destroyers,Empire knights,Ogre Bulls,Brett Knights,Empire Outriders,Empire current book,or Brett Current book.
Make offer


----------

